# مع اقوى فريق ترانيم 2013 ( المس ايدينا ) و6 ترانيم جديدة عندنا فقط بتحدى - على اكتر من سيرفر + مباشر



## بولا وديع (30 يناير 2013)

​





 فريق المس ايدينا  2013
تم تسجيل جميع الترانيم بـ ستوديو المس ايدينا
studio elmes edena







صفحه بيضا
كلمات : بيتر نظمى
الحان : فادى طلعت
توزيع وتسجيل وميكس وماستر : مايكل طلعت







من يوم ما سبتك
كلمات : أميل يوسف
الحان : بيتر بديع
توزيع وتسجيل وميكس وماستر : مايكل طلعت
صولو عود : رامي حشمت
جيتارات : فادي طلعت







طبيعة الايام 
كلمات : ايميل يوسف
الحان : بيتر بديع
توزيع : مايكل طلعت







حكاية
كلمات : أميل يوسف
الحان وترنيم : بيتر بديع
توزيع : جون أسطفانوس







ملايكة
كلمات : بيتر نظمى
الحان : بيتر بديع
توزيع مايكل طلعت







انا ملكك
كلمات : ميشيل وهيب
الحان : فادي طلعت
كمان : مينا عطوان
جيتارات : فادي طلعت
توزيع وهندسه صوتيه وماستر م : مايكل طلعت


تــابعونا دائما كـل ماهـو جـديد وحــصرى وانفرادات تام
على منتديات اجنحة النسور - مجاناً أخذتم مجانا أعطوا





















اخترسيرفر واحد فقط للتحميل
Size : 7.71 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).

(رابط مباشر من سيرفر المنتدى)
 http://goo.gl/NIOccW

turbobit
http://goo.gl/H2dIq

depositfiles
http://goo.gl/Fyyud

1fichier
http://goo.gl/ItRcl

uptobox
http://goo.gl/yk7u0

free
http://goo.gl/0FfNK

uploaded
http://goo.gl/I30UD

uploadhero
http://goo.gl/Wpcah

freakshare
http://goo.gl/IeJnv

jheberg
http://goo.gl/L4PVg

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة


----------



## بولا وديع (22 سبتمبر 2013)

تم تعديل الروابط


----------



## عياد الفونس (16 أكتوبر 2015)

*متشكر*

يسوع يكلل تعبكم


----------

